# Oliver's Summer 2013 Training



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*7/16/13 Lesson*

Well I am late updating this for the very first entry, shame on me!!
I have been helping my best friend out because about 5 days ago both cars died, one being over 200 miles away from home with her husband and 36 bales of hay he was bringing home.:shock:

So the other day I had a great semi coaching session with my trainer. We rode the young ones together, they love to work together!

We played falow the leader with head to wall leg yields and the same leg yields work we did in our lesson before when we very first started him with leg yields. He was good and it really helped our trot.

We did A LOT of spiraling in and out for our canter transition and boy having that outside shoulder nice and straight from your inside leg makes all the difference, that feeling is truly awesome compared to what we are used to going around like.

I took yesterday off due to my back being all out of whack and think I have another pinched nerve :-( So I took tramadol last night and somehow didn't sleep last night, when I did I would wake up in fetal position and in so much pain, so frustrating. I am now finally in less pain but feel really loopy so my lesson in two hours should be rather....entertaining and I hope I don't get sick lol

I really think its my body adjusting to this new wonderful saddle, I am no longer swimming and more confined inthe correct posotion all of a sudden and with us just recently with getting the saddle adding in harder work so my body is work much harder...thus why the stiff and sore and pinched nerve. I know stretching lightly and drink a lot of water before I ride will really help and riding its self will help too.

I will report back in after today lesson!!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*7/30/13 Two rides after a week and half off :/*

Well I will keep it short and simple as I still need to shower and feed myself a late dinner before bed and another busy horsey day!

Last night and tonight I had productive forward rides. 
Last nights ride was just a hack, get him out and ridden, all three gaits and he was a good boy. didnt give me any trouble.

Tonight he was SPICY! HOT BOY! hehe
I needed this, got my mind working, like last night he thought he would try to sucker me into using that inside rein but he didn't get to me. Instead he got the inside leg and steady.....very steady outside rein and leg! 

I was able to work on my scary mental bit for myself and when he started getting spicy so to speak I just really pushed him off my leg and into my outside rein....hmmmm something to that method...why is it just now really setting in for me and him haha

I was so happy, was able to work twice both ways on our canter with leg yeilds nad trot work in between and then encouraged a stretchy trot while keeping his shoulders up....YAY baby O

So that was tonight, I have just felt to emotional up until last night to really work him, he is young and sensitive and I felt it would only lead to a fight and no good work. I am glad I waited and know my limits for both my horse's safety and my own.

Tomorrow we have a lesson and then Thursday I will be hacking him out on the road I think since he will have Friday off since that is when my fathers funeral is. Depending on how I am feeling saturday I may or may not work him.

So happy with him! I needed to get back in the saddle. Best therapy there truly is!:wink:


----------

